# Question about Friulmodel metal Tracks??



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Question:*

Does anybody know if I could substitute Friulmodel metal tank tracks for my Moebius Space Chariot model? 
Has anybody used them? 
Are they worth the money? 
Do they come "ready to assemble"? 
The Chariot is 1/24 scale. 

Here is their website link:

http://www.friulmodel.hu/index.php?catid=3&sort=50

Here's a picture of the included kit tracks:








[/IMG]

Thank you!


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

Fruelmodel tracks are made of metal and are joined together with a wire hinge, they are very pricey about $46.00 a set, I think most of their sets are 1/35 scale and lastly I don't know of a set of tank tracks that ccorrespond to those Chariot tracks. To answer your question they are worth it if you could find a set.
Cheers
Kevin


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

For those who didnt see the same discussion on the Moebius board, there aren't any Friuls that match up with the Thiokol Snow Cat tracks. Plus the real tracks were not made up of individual links but were rather rubber bands vulcanized around metal inserts, with the long, horizontal cleats bolted in place. Plus the Moebius track (pictured above) looks nothing like the real track. Its very crude and inaccurate.


----------

